# Million Dollar Hotel



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

This has to be one the worst movies ever. After 20 minutes or so, we decided we'd had enough and turned it off. Thankfully, at the video store we go to, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, you get a free $1 rental with each new release, so we didn't pay to rent it.


----------

